# Ammo for breaking in new Dan Wesson 1911 Commander



## greenbeanz69 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey everyone. First post on this website. I just bought a Dan Wesson 1911 in 45 ACP. I was told I should break in the gun with 500 rounds of quality ammunition before i move on to factory reloads. My question is, whats a good (although not tooo expensive) brand and make of ammunition for a handgun to break it in? Thanks


----------

